# Question About Vitamins



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wondering what vitamins you all are taking and what would be good to take? I am having my thyroid removed in May so can I start taking vitamins now or should I wait until after it comes out? Is there anything I should not be taking? I know I need a multi-vitamin but I am REALLY BAD at taking meds or vitamins every day. I have no idea how I am going to remember to take my thyroid meds. : )))) I am using my Thyroidectomy as a reason to make some life changes with my health, such as eating more healthy, exercise more and just trying to be more healthy in general. I would love to hear any suggestions.

Stacie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Just wondering what vitamins you all are taking and what would be good to take? I am having my thyroid removed in May so can I start taking vitamins now or should I wait until after it comes out? Is there anything I should not be taking? I know I need a multi-vitamin but I am REALLY BAD at taking meds or vitamins every day. I have no idea how I am going to remember to take my thyroid meds. : )))) I am using my Thyroidectomy as a reason to make some life changes with my health, such as eating more healthy, exercise more and just trying to be more healthy in general. I would love to hear any suggestions.
> 
> Stacie


It is my humble opinion that you should wait until after your thyroid is removed. And you will be hard pressed to find a multi w/o iodine in it.

You are on track though. And this is good. I did a 360 w/my habits in the interest of good health and I do have it now.

I take (bearing in mind everyone's needs are different).............

Selenium, Electrolyte Essentials, Omega III, Timed Release B-complex, Black Currant Oil which is Omega VI, Bilberry,Cranberry capsules, Magnesium, Ginko Biloba and CoQ10.

I did a lot of research before I settled on my personal regimen and I have been taking the above for years now; many years. I also provide a copy (updated) to my doctor to keep in my file (just in case.)

Hope this gives you something to ponder upon. LOL!!

I can promise you one thing, I personally will help you all I can when you are ready to address some issues w/vitamins and/or supplements. Happy to do it.


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I think its great that you are going to use the TT as a time to make some major life improvments, I have done the same, and starting to exercise, and just live a better life period. Hope all goes well for you.

Mariposa


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Take vitamins hours away from thyroid medication. Especially calcium and grapefruit/juice. Some vitamins and grapefruit interfere with thyroid medication absorption. Some will speed up thyroid medication absorption and some will slow it down. There should be no problems if vitamins are taken at least 4 hours apart from thyroid medication and grapefruit/juice is taken at a limit amount (and hours apart or from).


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

My personal choice for a multi-vitamin (don't laugh) is Flintstone chewables. I have absorption issues, and I figure if you chew them up into smaller particals, then you are more likely to absorb some of the nutrients... right? (Besides, a lot of the OTC vitamin pills pass out of your body in the same form as they went in.) I also take a b-12 for a little more energy, and I have terrible muscle cramps, so I take extra calcium, potasium, magnesium, and B-6to help combat that issue.

Do talk to your doctor before you start taking any vitamins, and take them at least 4 hours away from your thyroid meds.

Hope this helps

Phoenix


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

A couple of months ago I started taking more vitamins - alot of reading and posting from people here helped.  Sometimes the amount of vitamins seems to overwhelm me, but if I take them I feel better - and I like that! 

This is what I take and my endo knows and actually added 2 things to it.
multi-vit, magnesium
selenium, vit E, vit D (added by my endo) taken near in time with my flax seed oil
b12 (added by my endo) late afternoon
emergen-c (not always)
calcium & magnesium at night before bed
and I feel wonders better!

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> A couple of months ago I started taking more vitamins - alot of reading and posting from people here helped.  Sometimes the amount of vitamins seems to overwhelm me, but if I take them I feel better - and I like that!
> 
> This is what I take and my endo knows and actually added 2 things to it.
> multi-vit, magnesium
> ...


Good for you; that is a well thought out selection. The trick is addressing one's individual needs i.e.symptoms and what have you.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!!! Thank you guys so much! I think I will wait to start after my thyroid comes out and do research in the meantime. I never knew about taking vitamins apart from thyhroid medication. Yikes!!! I so appreciate everyones input!!!

I am trying to figure out how to keep it all straight and how to remember how to take it. I am the WORST at taking medication. Especially if it has to be taken at a certain time. If it helps anyone elseI found a free iphone app called iPills where you can keep track of what you have taken and see what you still need to take. It makes a little pill box for you with each pill that you drag to the other side when you've taken them.

Thanks Again!!
Stacie


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> My personal choice for a multi-vitamin (don't laugh) is Flintstone chewables. I have absorption issues, and I figure if you chew them up into smaller particals, then you are more likely to absorb some of the nutrients... right? (Besides, a lot of the OTC vitamin pills pass out of your body in the same form as they went in.) I also take a b-12 for a little more energy, and I have terrible muscle cramps, so I take extra calcium, potasium, magnesium, and B-6to help combat that issue.
> 
> Do talk to your doctor before you start taking any vitamins, and take them at least 4 hours away from your thyroid meds.
> 
> ...


I, too take a couple of my son's vitamin chewables rather than an OTC multi-vitamin for women.  They taste like candy and are sugarless. I don't like some of all the other added stuff they have in multi-vitamins. Some of those extra herbs have the potential to activate my immune system and antibodies rather than support it/them.

I find it easier to remember to take my chewables since they are right in front of me at my computer and I don't have to run to get water so swig them down.

Nice to know someone else does that, too.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Since many vitamins are manufactured overseas I do not take any OTC vitamins. I also don't take vitamins unless a physican wants me to take them and only if he's given me an Rx for it.

Too many people put their health in jeopardy by loading up on too many vitamins without needing them. In addition, most vitamins don't have the backing of FDA and have not been tested for interactions with other drugs.

As far as knowing when to take drugs.....easy. Buy several Monday-Sunday pill containers in different colors. Every [Saturday] night load them up for the week. Keep them on the kitchen counter and develop the habit of taking them at a certain hour. It's the only way I know to make sure you've taken what you need to.

When loading up the pills once a week, be sure to do it on a surface that won't allow the pills to fall to the floor. Some pills, if eaten by pets or small children, can be extremely toxic. I have an old-fashioned school cafeteria tray that I use just for this purpose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

monarch said:


> I, too take a couple of my son's vitamin chewables rather than an OTC multi-vitamin for women.  They taste like candy and are sugarless. I don't like some of all the other added stuff they have in multi-vitamins. Some of those extra herbs have the potential to activate my immune system and antibodies rather than support it/them.
> 
> I find it easier to remember to take my chewables since they are right in front of me at my computer and I don't have to run to get water so swig them down.
> 
> Nice to know someone else does that, too.


I looked at the Flindstones brand and they are very low in B vitamins which helps in thyroid hormone conversion so you might want to consider adding a B50 complex to your mix.

Iodine is something you should avoid while being treated with ATD's - I take a vit with it now and do not notice any ill effects post TT.

There is a good iron/iodine free formula out there you cn find on a web search - there is only 1 brand I have found that has both no iron or iodine.

Being post TT I now take a good whole food (with iron and iodine) vitamin 2x a day although the recommended dose is 3x - The claim of this vit company is that it dissolves within 15 minutes of ingestion so I imagine absorption isn't an issue. It also has pro biotic and digestive enzymes in it. If you want the name of it PM me.


----------



## kotaylo (May 10, 2010)

mtmomma said:


> A couple of months ago I started taking more vitamins - alot of reading and posting from people here helped.  Sometimes the amount of vitamins seems to overwhelm me, but if I take them I feel better - and I like that!
> 
> This is what I take and my endo knows and actually added 2 things to it.
> multi-vit, magnesium
> ...


I recently changed endocrinologists. 2 things she tested me for was the Vit D and Vit B12 deficiency. Haven't gotten a call back yet about it, but I'm sure she'll probably put me on supplements.


----------

